#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  FALTA curso técnico em telecomunicações em Fortaleza-CE

## alexcom

Caros usuários do Under Linux,

Desde março estou estou acompanhando o Under e estou muito feliz com a quantidade de dicas e informações, para quem busca iniciar ou melhorar um provedor de internet. Tenho o desejo de abrir meu provedor como tantos fizeram e outros ainda vão fazer e quero ser o responsável técnico do meu provedor. Estava me programando fazer um curso técnico em telecomunicações, mas em minha cidade/estado possui apenas o IFCE (Instituto Federal de Educação, Ciência e Tecnologia do Ceará), que é muito bom porem o curso tem duração de 4 anos e as outras escolas que ofertavam o curso eram o SENAI-CE e a Escola Técnica Padrão e ambos com duração de 18 meses. O SENAI não oferta o curso já tem algum tempo, já a Escola Técnica Padrão, não sabem se vão iniciar novas turmas devido a baixa procura pelo curso. Em contato com a escola o funcionário informa que provavelmente só vai ter em 2016 e se completar a turma. Vejo vagas de emprego para técnico em telecom que nunca são preenchidas por falta de profissionais.
Com a graduação em 5 anos o curso técnico de 4 anos no IFCE torna-se inviável.
Alguém em Fortaleza que tenha interesse em fazer o curso técnico, favor entrar em contato para que possamos elevar a procura pelo curso e formar uma turma.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Não sei te informar se é válido, mas você pode fazer curso técnico em eletrônica(como eu fiz) e fazer o estágio em empresas do ramo para poder ter o CREA e na época era de 3 anos mas incluído com ensino médio e atualmente precisa ter o ensino médio completo.

----------


## alexcom

Obrigado pela dica e creio que vou ter que fazer isso mesmo porque aqui ta difícil formar turma de telecom. Vou ver logo com o CREA se eles aceitam.

----------


## subnet

Amigo você pode fazer o curso no colégio polivalente em Brasilia, no qual você estuda pela internet e ira precisar ir em Brasília apenas para fazer as provas, que podem ser marcadas para uma unica data, o curso tem duração de 10 meses. http://www.colegiopolivalente.com.br/

----------


## alexcom

> Amigo você pode fazer o curso no colégio polivalente em Brasilia, no qual você estuda pela internet e ira precisar ir em Brasília apenas para fazer as provas, que podem ser marcadas para uma unica data, o curso tem duração de 10 meses. http://www.colegiopolivalente.com.br/


 @*subnet*, você fez curso com essa escola? Sabe me informar se o CREA aceita?

----------


## subnet

sim aceita pois o curso e reconhecido pleo mec.

----------

